# Play Octopus



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Anyone else here have the Play Octopus tablet? I've had it for about a month, still waiting on my first payment.

For those not familiar, the company sends you a free tablet (Sprint network) that is loaded with trivia and other games. Unfortunately, you can't use the tablet for personal use - that was misleading when I signed up. They boast that it will increase tips and ratings but I haven't seen a difference, although it's entertaining to listen to pax play - especially when they're drunk.

Haven't dug into their payment system much yet but they said I should be receiving $25 soon. Pax can win $25 by beating the platform high score, usually around 24 points. I've only had one pax get close, missed it by two.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Anyone else here have the Play Octopus tablet? I've had it for about a month, still waiting on my first payment.
> 
> For those not familiar, the company sends you a free tablet (Sprint network) that is loaded with trivia and other games. Unfortunately, you can't use the tablet for personal use - that was misleading when I signed up. They boast that it will increase tips and ratings but I haven't seen a difference, although it's entertaining to listen to pax play - especially when they're drunk.
> 
> Haven't dug into their payment system much yet but they said I should be receiving $25 soon. Pax can win $25 by beating the platform high score, usually around 24 points. I've only had one pax get close, missed it by two.


I'm curious - who pays for the tablet if the pax breaks it?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> I'm curious - who pays for the tablet if the pax breaks it?


I am assuming they do, same for theft. Dash cam, dash cam, dash cam ?

They're pretty cool, based in Bethesda Maryland. I checked my account, apparently you have to earn 280 points for a $25 payment. One ride equals a point and you earn half a point when a pax plays. They want at least 100 rides a month but they seem very lenient.


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Anyone else here have the Play Octopus tablet? I've had it for about a month, still waiting on my first payment.
> 
> For those not familiar, the company sends you a free tablet (Sprint network) that is loaded with trivia and other games. Unfortunately, you can't use the tablet for personal use - that was misleading when I signed up. They boast that it will increase tips and ratings but I haven't seen a difference, although it's entertaining to listen to pax play - especially when they're drunk.
> 
> Haven't dug into their payment system much yet but they said I should be receiving $25 soon. Pax can win $25 by beating the platform high score, usually around 24 points. I've only had one pax get close, missed it by two.


Still using this? How's it going? I wonder what kind of noises it makes (if any). I don't want an "ice cream man" type jingle going nonstop while I'm (a) driving--that's when I may want to listen to a podcast, radio, or blast my music, or (b) when riders are in the car--although that may not be too bad.

Similarly, is it flashing animation or something all the time? Is it hooked up to my rideshare platforms so it knows when I'm taking on riders? (I assume so, it apparently somehow keeps count since the rider minimum is 100 per month).


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

I had a guy at a lizard lot show me his and gave me some referral code. For someone that's not trying to do rideshare a whole lot anymore, I thought it wasn't too bad especially for those quiet pax as another way to open them up or keeping them occupied. Plus any extra money is good. The guy was showing me the extra money he was making using it on his phone.



Halfmybrain said:


> Still using this? How's it going? I wonder what kind of noises it makes (if any). I don't want an "ice cream man" type jingle going nonstop while I'm (a) driving--that's when I may want to listen to a podcast, radio, or blast my music, or (b) when riders are in the car--although that may not be too bad.


Yeah this is partly why I decided not to get into it. The money I would get is not worth putting something on my car that I don't want to. I don't like putting stuff in or on my car. Don't even use the Lyft amp or anything like that (don't like Lyft enough for that any way).


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

Gtown Driver said:


> I had a guy at a lizard lot show me his and gave me some referral code. For someone that's not trying to do rideshare a whole lot anymore, I thought it wasn't too bad especially for those quiet pax as another way to open them up or keeping them occupied. Plus any extra money is good. The guy was showing me the extra money he was making using it on his phone.
> 
> Yeah this is partly why I decided not to get into it. The money I would get is not worth putting something on my car that I don't want to. I don't like putting stuff in or on my car. Don't even use the Lyft amp or anything like that (don't like Lyft enough for that any way).


WHAT is why you decided not to get into it? Seems you are referring to something I posted, as well as just not liking stuff in/on your car.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Halfmybrain said:


> Still using this? How's it going? I wonder what kind of noises it makes (if any). I don't want an "ice cream man" type jingle going nonstop while I'm (a) driving--that's when I may want to listen to a podcast, radio, or blast my music, or (b) when riders are in the car--although that may not be too bad.
> 
> Similarly, is it flashing animation or something all the time? Is it hooked up to my rideshare platforms so it knows when I'm taking on riders? (I assume so, it apparently somehow keeps count since the rider minimum is 100 per month).


Yep, still using it. I've earned around $200 just having it back there.

I keep mine muted, rarely a pax will turn on the sound. Yes, it's always displaying something - ads are how drivers (and the company) get paid. There is a "nap" feature that will dim the screen.

It "estimates" rides, so I am guessing that this means that it detects stops followed by driving - no idea.

Unfortunately, they are not available everywhere and have had a cap on users here in Richmond. But it's definitely worth applying for, they'll white list you.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

A pax told me about Octopus in lieu of a tip. Whenever pax can establish they are doing you a favor, they never tip.

Need to keep it charged up. What if battery explodes and sets car on fire? No thanks.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

OldBay said:


> A pax told me about Octopus in lieu of a tip. Whenever pax can establish they are doing you a favor, they never tip.
> 
> Need to keep it charged up. What if battery explodes and sets car on fire? No thanks.


Really?! It's just a tablet, dude. Do you charge your phone? ?


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

OldBay said:


> A pax told me about Octopus in lieu of a tip. Whenever pax can establish they are doing you a favor, they never tip.
> 
> Need to keep it charged up. What if battery explodes and sets car on fire? No thanks.


What in the hell :roflmao:


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

Thanks much...you're not getting $100 a month though, apparently.

Glad to know I can mute/dim.

What aspect of it is conversational (besides having to explain what it is, how it works)--the promo somewhere says "more conversation" which sometimes is okay, sometimes not. If convo is to happen, I'd rather it be organic than "hey what's the answer to #14? If we win $500 we'll give you $50"

Re: What if it splode? LOLZ!

= = = = =
Ahh I think I just thought of the answer to conversation. They will look at my profile in Octopus and say "Oh you like breakfast blintzes too!" is that it?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Halfmybrain said:


> Thanks much...you're not getting $100 a month though, apparently.
> 
> Glad to know I can mute/dim.
> 
> ...


Yeah, never said anything about $100 a month. ? You have to drive at least 100 trips a month.

Usually people talk with me about it, ask what the deal is, and I help them with trivia questions.

Mainly, it's a free device in my back seat that earns me extra money through advertising.


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

I finished my application. Apparently Octopus is ready for Chicago (or visa versa).


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Halfmybrain said:


> I finished my application. Apparently Octopus is ready for Chicago (or visa versa).


Awesome. Did you happen to use my code? ?

Crap don't think I posted it


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

I hate to even say this out loud, but I am surprised that Uber allows this flagrant re- commercialization of the service they are providing.......without wanting a cut.


----------



## Sick Duck (Feb 11, 2020)

How does Play Octopus know when a ride has ended and a new one begun?

I imagine the ride detection is far from perfect and you may be getting shorted points regularly....


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Awesome. Did you happen to use my code? ?
> 
> Crap don't think I posted it


Of course you didn't post it. That would be against forum rules. You gave it in private conversation and by now you received your big bucks. YOU know that but I am posting so other readers know it.



Sick Duck said:


> How does Play Octopus know when a ride has ended and a new one begun?
> 
> I imagine th new ride detection is far from perfect and you may be getting shorted points regularly....


The minutia would be a question for Play Octopus and I doubt they will reveal their algorithm (they may say "we use technology powered by XYZ company").

Personally I don't give two hoots. I'm not one of those people who thinks companies are out to stiff everyone. I assume it will sometimes err in my favor (like if I take a side trip to use the bathroom or grab food) and sometimes not.

Anyone can send screen shots of their trip records and get paid that way instead.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Halfmybrain said:


> Of course you didn't post it. That would be against forum rules. You gave it in private conversation and by now you received your big bucks. YOU know that but I am posting so other readers know it.
> 
> 
> The minutia would be a question for Play Octopus and I doubt they will reveal their algorithm (they may say "we use technology powered by XYZ company").
> ...


"Big bucks" Bwahahaha &#128514; I've had one successful referral out of four. They are very selective and limited in some areas. So, $25.

Ok, didn't post a referral code so..









Don't understand the constant negativity and paranoia here. But oh well.

But collectively I've made $400, no out of pocket expenses at all, just by having it on the head rest.




Zaarc said:


> I hate to even say this out loud, but I am surprised that Uber allows this flagrant re- commercialization of the service they are providing.......without wanting a cut.


Until Uber or Lyft own the vehicles being used outright, a driver is still an independent contractor and can provide additional perks for profit. Same as those tiny snack things.

Play Octopus is available for any commercial driver, not just RS. There is no link.



Sick Duck said:


> How does Play Octopus know when a ride has ended and a new one begun?
> 
> I imagine the ride detection is far from perfect and you may be getting shorted points regularly....


Yeah, really not sure. It's a point system, points are primarily earned when a pax interacts with the app.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Here's a sloppy screenshot of my referral page.


















No, I haven't made "big bucks" on referrals. One out of four were cleared.

There's a possible prize for pax, which is condisdered gambling in many markets - and some markets limit the number of participants.

Plus the company mainly caters to FT drivers. They're pretty chill, if you meet their demands they'll send you a tablet, mount, charger, and cord. If you fall way behind quota (they're flexible with hardships), they simply ask for their equipment back.

Cost me absolutely nothing, earned me $400.

Since this thread has been brought back from the dead, if anyone's interested, PM me. Or look em up. :smiles:


----------



## Sick Duck (Feb 11, 2020)

Is it possible to somehow retroactively add to you as a referral? I found out about the play octopus months ago when I was out of market at the time, through your thread.

Now that octopus has launched in my market, I am online with the tablet but did not get a chance to enter you as a referral


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Sick Duck said:


> Is it possible to somehow retroactively add to you as a referral? I found out about the play octopus months ago when I was out of market at the time, through your thread.
> 
> Now that octopus has launched in my market, I am online with the tablet but did not get a chance to enter you as a referral


Not sure, but their support is awesome. Give em a call.

Appreciate you thinking about me and glad to hear that you are on the platform!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I’m terms of trip count would you say it’s high low or accurate?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I'm terms of trip count would you say it's high low or accurate?


I actually haven't really looked into it too closely but I feel like it's a bit low. The main thing is pax interaction.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Sounds like this would be a great idea as it might stop pax from trying to talk to me.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Anyone else here have the Play Octopus tablet? I've had it for about a month, still waiting on my first payment.
> 
> For those not familiar, the company sends you a free tablet (Sprint network) that is loaded with trivia and other games. Unfortunately, you can't use the tablet for personal use - that was misleading when I signed up. They boast that it will increase tips and ratings but I haven't seen a difference, although it's entertaining to listen to pax play - especially when they're drunk.
> 
> Haven't dug into their payment system much yet but they said I should be receiving $25 soon. Pax can win $25 by beating the platform high score, usually around 24 points. I've only had one pax get close, missed it by two.


Thank you Ben. I like this kind of entertainment in my car even if I don't make money on that. This tablet would eat rider's time and Driver will no longer need to entertain them by talking. I am glad you show that.
Any way, I see there is a referral code that referral can get $25. So instead of joining by myself and wasting $25, you should get it by giving me referral code. Please PM me.
Thanks


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

@Sick Duck ... dad?


----------



## Sick Duck (Feb 11, 2020)

Yes, son?


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> I'm curious - who pays for the tablet if the pax breaks it?


Terms and Conditions for Driver
(c) Driver will be responsible for ensuring that the Equipment is not lost, damaged or stolen, but may provide a police report to alleviate responsibility in the event the Equipment is stolen.
(f) Driver agrees to refrain from utilizing any other rideshare engagement or advertising screen while Driver remains in possession of the Equipment.
(j) Driver agrees to only use the Equipment for purposes of displaying the Platform. If the Platform is exited, Driver shall immediately reopen the Platform or notify Octopus immediately.
(k) Driver will return to the Octopus address specified in section VI.e. the Equipment provided to Driver by Octopus, within 10 days, if requested by Octopus or this Agreement is terminated for any reason. All costs of returning Equipment shall be the sole responsibility of Driver.
 Driver agrees to maintain all city and state licenses and permits necessary to display advertisements in driver's vehicle.


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

lol what's with all the ducks


----------



## Sick Duck (Feb 11, 2020)

Family reunion


----------



## Mr.Do (Nov 6, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Cost me absolutely nothing, earned me $400.


Just curious, You've earned $400, over how much time?

Thanks


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Mr.Do said:


> Just curious, You've earned $400, over how much time?
> 
> Thanks


February 2019 to today I've made $425.

It really depends on when and where you drive. Weekend evenings get the most usage of the tablet.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Dec 28, 2019)

So here's the deal for *Chicago-based Uber/Lyft drivers; *you need to pay $100 to Octopus for a Chicago advertising licensing fee to get the tablet, so 'free' isn't quite so free. Plus, their website guarantees $100/mo. if you drive 60+ hours a week. With people not getting that, now I'm skeptical. There might be more valuable solutions out there.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

BIGSHOW said:


> So here's the deal for *Chicago-based Uber/Lyft drivers; *you need to pay $100 to Octopus for a Chicago advertising licensing fee to get the tablet, so 'free' isn't quite so free. Plus, their website guarantees $100/mo. if you drive 60+ hours a week. With people not getting that, now I'm skeptical. There might be more valuable solutions out there.


Yep, different markets. Here there just seems to be a cap on them..


----------



## Sick Duck (Feb 11, 2020)

I'd do it. $100 won't take that long to recoup. I got $25 in my first week. Doesn't always translate into tips, but the nighttime and weekend crowd seem to love it.

I'm not terribly concerned about additional tips. A day's worth of meals for free every week is plenty for me. With the freeroll of a potential tip.


----------

